# Tractor Supply Water Tanks for home water storage??



## Curio Bill (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone here use the big (500+ gal) round Tractor Supply type Water Tanks for in home water storage?? Any problems I should expect when putting one in a concrete floored basement??

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

If you are talking about their black plastic ones I use the 2500 and 3000 gallon ones all the time. The problem with putting them in a basement - weight. At 8 lbs per gallon they get really heavy quick. 4000 lbs for a 500 gallon one. Special foundations are poured under things such as fireplace chimny's. I would figure they weigh less than 4000 lbs.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

even if you put it on a concrete floor put a layer of sifted sand under it to stop possible punctures caused by the weight of the water .


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

I think that you would be Ok on the weight thing. I just had a barn pad poured 4" thick and I park a tractor that weighs 5-6000 lbs on it. the weight in the water tank is spread over a good bit of space, much more than cars or truck that we park on slabs.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I bought one from TS about 10 years ago or perhaps 11, it is the type that can be hauled in the back of a pick-up truck. 425 gal capacity. I use it to catch rain water and have from day one, nothing else. It sits on top of some pallets that are on top of 4 barrels. It has been frozen, and thawed a bunch of times. At the moment it is full and frozen like a rock. No complaints with that product.


----------

